# Allez Comp -- CroMo or Al?



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

I am going to buy a 2004 Allez Comp. This will be my first road bike. The only question left is, steel or aluminum?

As you know, the bikes are identical except for the following:

- Columbus Foco steel frame, blue, Shimano R540 wheelset, normal headset
- Columbus SLX aluminum frame, red, Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheelset, integrated headset

I am new to road biking, but I have been riding mountain bikes for years and racing them for a club team for a couple seasons now. I plan to at least try amateur road racing next year, but mostly I plan to use my bike for recreation and to train for mtb. I weigh 160.

Which frame material would you recommend? I have browsed the forum fairly extensively looking at the arguments of steel vs. alumium partisans, but I was hoping for specific advice about these two models. Also, should the wheelsets make a difference in my decision/which wheels are better?


----------



## Welshboy (Jan 14, 2002)

You're lucky to get the choice because here in the UK we only get the aluminium Allez Comp. I've got a 2004 frameset ready to build up so I can't give you any feedback on how it rides but it's quite light and looks superb.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Your Call Really*

As far as frame material, that's personal preference. You noted you've been following the frame material treads, which opinions felt best to you. I love my AL Allez, but I know SpecialTater loved his dearly departed steel one too. Nice bikes regardless.

As far as the wheels, the Ksyrium Equipe are generally about another $50.00 more than the RH540s. 20 spokes on the K's, 16 spokes on the 540s, so both are low spoke count. Both are marketed to the enthusist (that's most the people here, me included). Which is better ? The K's IMHO, after all the fifty bucks must get you something, right ?

Welcome to the road and have fun.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Tough choice!*

Both of those bikes seem like such nice rides for the money. I'd be curious to know which way you go and why.


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

*Cr-Mo it is*



c-record said:


> Both of those bikes seem like such nice rides for the money. I'd be curious to know which way you go and why.


I chose the steel frame. I asked people I know who road bike a lot, and most of them said they'd pick steel. In short, I didn't believe a brief test-ride or two would truly be adequate, so I placed a lot of trust in people I consider knowledgeable, which broadly includes the many posters on this board who have argued the merits of various frame materials. Durability, especially, was a big selling point: I'd like to have a greater chance of my frame surviving a crash, etc. Still, the most common reason other people gave me for their preference was the subjective factor of ride quality and feel. 

Though I had a slight preference for the Ksyriums, the wheels are close enough.

I take delivery in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

mcgarry said:


> I chose the steel frame. I asked people I know who road bike a lot, and most of them said they'd pick steel. In short, I didn't believe a brief test-ride or two would truly be adequate, so I placed a lot of trust in people I consider knowledgeable, which broadly includes the many posters on this board who have argued the merits of various frame materials. Durability, especially, was a big selling point: I'd like to have a greater chance of my frame surviving a crash, etc. Still, the most common reason other people gave me for their preference was the subjective factor of ride quality and feel.
> 
> Though I had a slight preference for the Ksyriums, the wheels are close enough.
> 
> I take delivery in 2-3 weeks.


Should be really sweet. Let us know how it rides and what it weighs.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I had a 2003 Allez comp. alum. frame. Go with the al. frame with the Mavic wheels. Better wheels than the 540's I had on the 03 model. Plus the al. frame will be stiffer on the climbs and sprints.


----------



## lexington476 (Jan 28, 2003)

Just got an 04 Allez Comp, Al frame, a few weeks back, so far so good. This is my second road bike, both were Al, so nothing to compare to for steel.


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

*picked it up today*



c-record said:


> Should be really sweet. Let us know how it rides and what it weighs.


Once I get a good load of miles on it I'll let you know. For now here's a picture. I swapped the saddle for one I know my butt likes, and the pedals are frogs which I also use on my mtb-- I'm sure I'll switch to something else eventually.

Interesting note: the fork says C3, but specialized.com lists the Allez Comp Cr-Mo with a C4 fork. My fork says C3 too. I asked Specialized, and they said some C4s were made with the wrong sticker, but that if I pulled the fork I could see that the steerer was carbon. I did, and it is. 

So yes it's my first road bike and I'm happy with it. The question is, what was a mtb'er doing with three framed Tour posters on his wall ... ?

Thanks all!


----------



## Cyclism (Apr 27, 2004)

Congrats! Went the same decision path you did - picking mine up tomorrow. Did you have them treat the frame with Frame Saver or some other rust retardant before they built it up? Was that a concern?

Should be interesting to see if mine shows up with a C3 tag too  TA for the info!


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I built up an Allez Comp Cro-mo from a new frameset I bought on eBay. Mine is supposedly a 2003 and it does have a C3 fork with alloy steerer. I thought the 2004's were gonna have the "columbus" on the chainstay in black? I'll have to snap a good pic of her soon with my new digicam and post it in this Comp cro-mo thread. It's an excellent bike and I enjoy every mile I get to ride on her. I treated my frameset with boiled linseed oil before I built it up and it seemed to work well enough. Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, the 2003 is supposed to still have the C3 with alloy steerer.

I didn't treat the frame with anything. I've been on a steel mtb frame for a few years now with no issues.


----------



## pjh1955 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi, I just joined this forum. I am stoked about road riding, I just picked up my allez comp triple CroMoly this past WED 28 APR'04. First road bike for me (almost twenty years with mtn bike, two years with a hybrid). The speed bug has bitten me bad, and my fever is rising. I am quite sure this bike will reduce the fever quite nicely. Thanks for all the insight posted above!


----------



## Cyclism (Apr 27, 2004)

*C3? 4? *Boom**

Got mine built-up and rolling yesterday. Mine has the C3 decal on the fork as well indeed.


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

*first ride, and note for new Allez/Roubaix owners*

I've now done a couple short rides, just about 40 miles probably (I don't have a cyclocomputer yet). I could tell you that it's great, rides like butter, etc., but really I have nothing to compare it to except a mountain bike or my commuter (mtb w/slicks). But generally, it does feel very smooth. I'm not giving up the dirt by any stretch, but I think road biking and I have a future.

It weighs in at roughly 19.3 pounds (~8.75kg), with the following changes from stock at weigh-in: Speedplay frog pedals (250g), WTB Rocket V Stealth saddle (195g), Ultegra 12-27 cassette (225g ?), and 10cm Specialized stem instead of 11cm.

NOTE for other new owners: apparently there is a widespread shortage of Ultegra 12-25 cassettes (what our bikes were originally spec'd with). My bike was delivered with a Tiagra cassette (CS-HG50-9). I pointed this out to my lbs, and neither they, a Specialized rep who happened to be in the store, nor a Specialized employee with whom I later communicated by email through the online FAQ knew if this was a mistake or a spec change. The lbs said they'd check with Specialized, and the Specialized response to my FAQ post indicated I should check with my lbs! My lbs let me have an Ultegra cassette in 12-27, which they did have in stock-- I like the extra hill/knee-saver gear anyway-- but we noticed that many high-end Allez and Roubaix in the store had Tiagra cassettes even though they were originally spec'd otherwise. I can speculate that an apparent shortage of the spec'd cassettes might have something to do with the new Ultegra 10-speed group coming out this fall; other people I've talked to at least agree that Ultegra 12-25s are in short supply, at least out here. So, check your cassettes!




c-record said:


> Should be really sweet. Let us know how it rides and what it weighs.


----------



## kjbishop2 (May 25, 2004)

*Don't look back*

I purchased a 2003 Allez Comp Cro Mo last Oct ($900 vs. MRP $1600 @ LBS) - love every second I ride on it. Full ultegra and shimano wheelset. No major changes apart from Speedplay Xero pedals and Profile areobars. Also recently changed tires to Specialized S-Works Mondo (fast fast fast). Very smooth ride and easy to set up comfortable riding position. I've had a number of bikes over the years - this is my first 'serious' road bike and I agonized over the decision to purchase (price in sale helped a lot)! Bike begs to be ridden. No flaws after 1600miles of riding - do about 100 - 120 miles per week now the weather has warmed up a bit.


----------

